# Bareboating in Spain: license requirements



## Jjg4 (Apr 26, 2013)

I understand that Spain has a license requirement for bareboating but I'm having trouble getting a definitive answer from the charter company on what qualifies as a "license." I am ASA 104 certified (Bareboat Cruising) and have skippered on monohulls up to 36'. I'm interested in chartering a monohull around 34' for 4 days.

Does anyone know if the ASA certification is recognized or have any experience with licensing in Spain (on the Med, around Costa Brava)?

Appreciate any advice.

Thanks!

James


----------



## alex_sauvage (Aug 31, 2012)

You can "convert" you ASA 104 into "European / Mediterranean Chartering Certificates" which should be enough. Look at ASA website: International Sailing Proficiency Certification for Chartering from ASA
It cost ~40$, but probably worth it avoid problems.



Jjg4 said:


> I understand that Spain has a license requirement for bareboating but I'm having trouble getting a definitive answer from the charter company on what qualifies as a "license." I am ASA 104 certified (Bareboat Cruising) and have skippered on monohulls up to 36'. I'm interested in chartering a monohull around 34' for 4 days.
> 
> Does anyone know if the ASA certification is recognized or have any experience with licensing in Spain (on the Med, around Costa Brava)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jjg4 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Alex, that's great to know. $40 seems well worth it if they accept it. Thanks for the info--appreciate it!

James


----------



## newtoav (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks like it's $59... and you'll need 101, 102, and 104 - but otherwise info is accurate.


----------



## Jjg4 (Apr 26, 2013)

For anyone who might be interested: I got the proficiency certificate from ASA (need to have ASA 104, Bareboat Cruising) and it served the purpose with the charter company. Went sailing for 4 days and had a great time. Highly recommend Costa Brava!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex_sauvage (Aug 31, 2012)

Jjg4 said:


> For anyone who might be interested: I got the proficiency certificate from ASA (need to have ASA 104, Bareboat Cruising) and it served the purpose with the charter company. Went sailing for 4 days and had a great time. Highly recommend Costa Brava!
> 
> Thank you for the update. How long it took you to get one from ASA?


----------



## Jjg4 (Apr 26, 2013)

About a week or so once I sent in the form and check.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

